# Steering Defect Leads To N.C. Cruiser Tumble



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Alston Hayes

This Raleigh police car drove off the top of a retaining wall.

*Story by wral.com*

A Raleigh police car took a tumble down an embankment near an office park Wednesday.

The car went head-first from one office parking lot over a 15-foot ledge down to another office parking area.

The incident happened around 11 a.m. at the former IBM office building at Six Forks Road , about two blocks north of the intersection with Millbrook Road.

According to police, the officer driving the car was pulling out onto Six Forks Road when the steering wheel got stuck turning right. The police report on the incident said that a clipboard in the car slid into the steering wheel, locking it into place.

The report said that the officer tried to stop the car with the brakes, but they did not seem to work.

The car kept spinning around and then went down the drop off and crashed.

The officer, Sharna Yvette Alson, 21, was not injured, police said.

The car suffered $15,000 in damage and a fence the car crash through suffered $1,000 in damage.

Copyright 2006 by WRAL.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

1. A clip board getting stuck in the steering wheel is NOT A STEERING DEFECT!

2. The engine cannot overcome the braking force of the car. Since we are not privy to the mechanical inspection of the vehicle, I will allow the officer the benefit of a doubt. However, that having been said, this has the appearance of "unintended acceleration", or "Mr.-Foot-on-wrong-pedal" syndrome as it is known here.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

maybe she broke a nail....:shifty:


----------

